# Tonina bellem?



## MooseMan (Jul 28, 2006)

*Tonina belem?*

Hi all, still working on an intro but wanted to ask if this is Tonina belem that my LFS sold me?










Told them I was a newbie and they said it wasn't very difficult to keep.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, it is Tonina 'belem'. Get rid of those strands of Utricularia gibba on there before it becomes a pest!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Agreed on the ID. And double agree on that Utricularia gibba, never knew what it was called before now. It gets everywhere in my tank... 

-John N.


----------



## MooseMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Damn... I thought I had managed to get this plant to put out side shoots / runners! Didn't realize they were not the same plant. No wonder they grow like 2 inches a day.


Thanks guys!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm I was wondering what that stuff was called, I frequently find it in my riccia.


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Haha, I use to thought the Utricularia was a rare plant, because I never seen it before, so I tried to culture them...bad mistake...


----------

